# How to control your kids from getting expose to pornography?



## marga88 (Jun 17, 2010)

As we can see now a days, many kids were exposed to pornography. The danger of corrupting our kids mind is no less than at their finger tips using the internet. Even if you will be able to check them from time to time at your own home but you can never avoid that they can also be influenced in the outside. What is your idea on how to totally help our kids prevent or avoid these kinds of situations?


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

I guess it depends on their access. My kids are young (4 & 6), so when they are on the internet, the computer is out in the dining room, and I'm close enough to hear the noises. We have their favorites all set up, and they don't seem to deviate.

Their deviation is on youtube - they go there for all sorts of appropriate things, but sometimes the language movie-makers use isn't appropriate. We have talked about it, and I haven't ever heard the kids say something they wouldn't hear in school.

However, I have 2 boys that like to be naked as often as possible. I dont' worry about it. I want them to have a healthy opinion of themselves, and they do get dressed if they are going out.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Totally avoid? Impossible. No matter how good the firewall, proxy, blocking software, etc it can be accessed. Even before the internet there were ways to find porn. Even before printed media, tv, etc kids would look at each other behind the wood shed, or peek in at farmer Browns daughter. Kids are curious about their own and others bodies.

IMO we cannot hide our children and make it like the bad things simply don't exist. We have to teach them what we feel is right and respectable. We have to give them some measures of protection, sure. But in the end we cannot shield them from everything.

I think the better question should be how can I teach my kids about porn, etc? How can I give them the tools to manage that environment and those messages? How can I let them know sexuality is a beautiful thing, but when done with love and respect?


----------



## shelpmagazine (May 6, 2010)

As parents, we must eliminate any conditions in the home that would encourage the use of pornography. And parents can do things to minimize the negative effect of media can have on our families. 

1. We need to hold family councils and decide what our media standards are going to be.
2. We need to spend enough quality time with our children that we are consistently the main influence in their lives, not the media or any peer group.
3. We need to make good media choices ourselves and set good examples for our children.
4. We need to limit the amount of time our children watch TV or play video games or use the Internet each day. Virtual reality must not become their reality.
5. We need to use Internet filters and TV programming locks to prevent our children from ‘chancing upon’ things they should not see. If a child accidentally views pornography or is encouraged by someone online to view it, the child should immediately turn off the monitor or computer and tell an adult. We need to let children know that trying to get out of a pornographic site may lead them deeper into it.
6. We need to have TVs and computers in a much-used common room in the home, not in a bedroom or a private place.
7. We need to take time to watch appropriate media with our children and discuss with them how to make choices that will uplift and build rather than degrade and destroy” ("Let Our Voices Be Heard," Ensign, Nov. 2003, 18–19).

We should monitor what our children are watching and doing, but perhaps even more importantly, strive to keep the lines of communication open so that our children will talk to us when they are exposed to inappropriate material. This sometimes requires a delicate balance between giving our children enough information to be aware of potential problems and not giving them so much information that they are curious or unduly alarmed. 


Take advantage of the many resources available online. Read Self Help Articles on the web with topics about Parenting.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am not sure why you would WANT to stop your kids from viewing porn. I would think it is better to educate them about it. Teach them what it is as it becomes age appropriate time and teach them your values around it.


----------



## lovemywife4life520 (Jun 21, 2010)

It seems to me that one good way to at least curb their curiosity when it comes to porn, or drugs/alcohol for that matter is to make sure you get them involved in some type of activity at a young age. Sports, music, or anything else that will keep them busy after school that they can stay engaged in well into and maybe even after their high school years.


----------

